# Dare to Be Nails â€“ Halloween - (October 13 â€“ October 31)



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Oct 13, 2011)

It's Time for a New Theme! 







Remember! If you are planning on entering this challenge, please post your entry in this thread and then PM me with your choice of theme should you win the challenge. If you do not PM me with your choice, a new theme will be chosen at random. I will do my best to remind anyone should they forget.





*Entries are accepted up until the next poll starts!  This should be about 2 weeks time*.





Thank You!

Here are some inspirational pictures, but feel free to add your own to this thread:


----------



## katana (Oct 13, 2011)

Cute theme! Perfect for the season!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 14, 2011)

I like the third one from the top  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Oct 16, 2011)

I like the black and white spooky theme nails at the bottom! Gonna try to recreate but I usually make a huge mess of anything I try to stencil!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 17, 2011)

And by third I mean fourth XD


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Awe! MAN!!  I just did my nails on Saturday and need to re-do them... However,  I'm gonna post my nails up... so you can see how SCARRY they are!! LMAO!!





AVON Matte Black - hence NO topcoat - hence BAD chipping...

It kinda works with the theme tho... dont you think? LMAO!


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Oct 17, 2011)

@DreamWarrior- You should just chip away more in random spots, and call it a day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> b/c you're right it kinda does just go  with the theme!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *BreAnn Shepherd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @DreamWarrior- You should just chip away more in random spots, and call it a day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> b/c you're right it kinda does just go  with the theme!



I was thinking JUST that!! LOL!!  Or maybe add crack lines with a white polish... hmmm....


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Oct 18, 2011)

I love that matte black!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 18, 2011)

Cover some of the tips with blood red...


----------



## jeanarick (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's my entry.  I also filmed a tutorial for this mani and will have it uploaded soon.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Very cool Jean!!


----------



## jeanarick (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Dream!


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Oct 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking JUST that!! LOL!!  Or maybe add crack lines with a white polish... hmmm....



If you any white or red crackle polish you could use that over the bare spots too!


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh and Jean that's a gorgeous silver! Such a cool mani!


----------



## lacquerbuzz (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi! First time entering. Here are my owls:





Hope you like them!


----------



## spittingpink (Oct 27, 2011)

hadnt neatened them up at that point and they are far from perfect! lol


----------



## Jenami (Oct 29, 2011)

I call it my glamorous spideywebs 





This is my first time posting on the forums, but I've been lurking around haha

I HAD to join and enter this challenge, Halloween is my fav!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Oct 29, 2011)

hey ladies! Great entries! Make sure you PM me with a theme choice in case you win, or a random theme (or 2nd place theme) may be chosen!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 29, 2011)

NICE!  That are so cool!


----------



## Diava (Oct 30, 2011)

my entry: Glow in the dark spider french mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## P.I.T.A (Oct 30, 2011)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Nov 1, 2011)

Here's my entry!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE message me with theme choices, ladies!  I've only heard from about 2 people!


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 2, 2011)

These are some awesome nails, ladies! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@Jenami- The fading puple effect you did underneath the webs is so cool! Welcome to MUT!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Nov 2, 2011)

These are awesome entries!!!


----------

